# Privacy help



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions on how I can give my piranha's privacy from myself and each other? They are too worried about their surroundings to be able to breed. Please help. Thanks


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

bump, lol, also wondering IF privacy is that important.

right now i have my pair in a 75g in a fairly high traffic area, trying to get them more used to people.

i dunno if i should switch and maybe toss em in the basement where they could be left alone for days at a time.

is it even important? i may try covering the tank with some black cardboard, as well, to give them privacy if i keep em in the high traffic area.

can't really try to stimulate them to breed now, water chemistry is all fucked up as i missed a sizeable piece of food


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like said just use cardboard, paper of even a black cloth (the kind from fabriclad the you buy by the foot or meter then if the tank has lighs you may beable to see in a bit but not much and they couldnt really see out butyou could always get a thicker material so you cant see through it at all


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Once I manage to cross two Pygo species and name them P. paketa a lead barrier won't even help.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't believe they need privacy to breed. If you cover the tank then in the future you will have to remove it and they will still be skittish. They need to get USED to their enviroment versus constantly changing it. That is more likely to be what IS keeping them constantly skittish, since they don't have time to adapt if you are constantly putting up stuff on the tank as well as in.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thx for the tip, crosshair, i was thinking about moving my whole operation to my basement, but think i will stick with it in my computer room. i was wondering about that, as my biggest issue, if i should just keep them here so they get used to me.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

No problem, the more you are around your p's the more you'll learn which no one can teach you. I've owned many types and all have "traits" or certain behaviors but each shoal, pair, individual is different. (IMO)


----------

